# Circle hooks for Pomps



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried circle hooks for pomps? If so, what results? Thanks


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Work realy well for me. I like mutu light circle hooks owner. They work realy well, I never ever set the hook with circles and almost alway have a clean hook through corner of mouth.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

+ 1


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *chefpomp (3/26/2010)*Work realy well for me. I like mutu light circle hooks owner. They work realy well, I never ever set the hook with circles and almost alway have a clean hook through corner of mouth.


What size circle hook?? Thanks


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

A #2 works great! Sets itself.

Tight ines!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I think I'm gonna go feed some shrimp to the fish today...................


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chefpomp (3/26/2010)*Work realy well for me. I like mutu light circle hooks owner. They work realy well, I never ever set the hook with circles and almost alway have a clean hook through corner of mouth.


+2 #1 Light Wire Mutu "Owner"...lots of 'emin the sand!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

+3 on the #1 mutu light circles by owner. I like to use the red ones just for a bit more color.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Circles are the only way to go.:letsdrink


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Gold Kahle hooks for me. I've used circles before, but I prefer the Gold Kahle's for the wider gap and better hook up ratios (my observation). Never had a Kahle be anywhere but the lip of a Pomp either.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

agree, if you are throwing out a set rod with a dropper leader for pomps, then owner mutu light circles in #1 or #2 are the way to go.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

gold kahle works very well..# 2</p>


----------

